# Cockapoo digging sand pit good or bad?



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi our 12 week old puppy has started to dig spots in our nice lawn! I've put some of her poop in spots which has stopped her going back there. We've also been picking her up when she starts to dig and say no to which she has a little fit lol growls and bites us. 

We've been thinking about getting a sand pit to let her dig in but will this just make the problem worse? 

Ive been reading cockapoos love to dig and some say it's just a stage they go through?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Rather than picking her up and saying no distract her and call her away for a game instead 

Molly is a digger now and then at 6  so to me a digging pit where you can hide all sorts of goodies to encourage her that there is the spot is a very good idea


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

2ndhandgal said:


> Rather than picking her up and saying no distract her and call her away for a game instead
> 
> Molly is a digger now and then at 6  so to me a digging pit where you can hide all sorts of goodies to encourage her that there is the spot is a very good idea


Freddie is a terrible digger and I have many deep holes in my grass. The problem I have with the idea of a sandpit is that he will send the sand flying everywhere and therefore cause even more mess. However it is something I may have to try.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot digs less that she used to.... I try to be positive!
A sand pit is a great idea - but you would need a cover or every fox/cat in the area will used it as a litter tray...


----------



## Bella16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Marzi said:


> Dot digs less that she used to.... I try to be positive!
> A sand pit is a great idea - but you would need a cover or every fox/cat in the area will used it as a litter tray...


We were thinking about getting one from argos for £15.99 http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/3650983.htm


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sure that fun would be had - and mess made! Dot woul be jealous - although I have to say after hoovering ups drifts of sand this morning after an evening trip to the beach yesterday I am not in a hurry to have sand in the garden!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

They make great paddling pools for dogs but but I am not sure it would be deep enough to work as a digging pit to be honest - although as Marzi says yon could maybe use one half as a top for it


----------

